# Trying but struggling just venting...



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

This feeling is getting beyond old.

Everyday it is something new.I go out everyday I stay at friends I go shopping again I actually am living but I'm very numb.

Physically I'm just here and mentally I don't know where I am other than nothing but a body and a soul trapped inside.

No I don't have bad thoughts but I can't help but be annoyed I'm emotionally numb too the point that I physically don't feel anything.

I'm actually starting to think I may have fallen back into my depression because nothing really matters. I'm not excited happy sad or mad I'm just blank.

Physically I feel like I could leave my body at any moment.

I have moments where I feel so tense my muscles ache and other times I'm just here. My vision sucks if I go from being outside to inside or vice versa things feel to bright or to dark.

And everything seems so loud at times even sitting in the peace and quiet almost sounds loud if that makes any sense.

Ughhhh I'm pushing through but I'm annoyed and noone seems to understand.


----------



## Illiterate (Mar 17, 2021)

ya ik what you mean. all my muscles feel so tight like all the time and there seems to be like pressure in my head. Also Im angry at everyone for no reason and im annoyed but im super numb at the same time. Even with my family. Nothing. Everything is so overwhelming for no reason and its so annoying. its like im stuck and cant get out. My neck feels tight and its kinda hard to breath. Life just feels like one big long day now.


----------

